# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Τροφές και καλοκαίρι

## lilith

παίρνω τροφες συσκευασμένες και τις βάζω στο πατάρι για να έχω προμήθεια 4-5 κιλάκια για ένα διάστημα καθότι έχω κ αρκετά πουλάκια...χθες που ανέβηκα στο πατάρι να πάρω τις τελευταίες συσκευασίες άνοιξα ένα σακουλάκι για κοκατίλ και μια παπαγαλίνη 
οι τροφές άναψαν από τη ζέστη άρχισε νωρίς φέτος κ αν κ δεν είχαν μαμουνιάσει ακόμα είχαν λιγα σποράκια κολλημενα στη συσκευασία σα φαγωμένα κ που κ που σαν ασπρη πάχνη αλλά γενικά μέσα η τροφή δεν είχε κάτι την ανοιξα κ την εβαλα σε πιάτο
δεν πρόλαβε να μαμουνιάσει
εγώ είμαι της άποψης να μην τους τη δώσω παρόλο που δεν είδα μαμούνια τι λέτε?
επίσης τι να κάνω τώρα το καλοκαίρι?
θέλω να πάρω 2-3 κιλά να έχω αλλά τι να κάνω...θα μαμουνιάσει πάλι από τη ζέστη κ παρόλο που ήταν τροφή συσκευασμένη
δροσερό μέρος δεν έχω...τωρα μεστην αθήνα σε διαμέρισμα που να βρεις δροσερό μέρος...

----------


## mitsman

Να μην την δωσεις την τροφη... σε λιγες μερες η ασπρη παχνη θα εκολαυτει και η τροφη θα γεμισει πανεμορφες πεταλουδιτσες!!!

Το ψυγειο η αληθεια ειναι οτι ακομη και στην Αθηνα ειναι ενα πολυ πολυ δροσερο μερος!!!

 ::

----------


## tasos-mo

εγω πιστευω πως την ζημια στην εκανε η υγρασια γιαυτο πρεπει να  αποφευγουμε τα παταρια-υπογεια και γενικα δωματια με πολυ  υγρασια..αποψη μου επισης ειναι οτι η τροφη πρεπει να αναπνεει εφοσον  θελεις να την αποθηκευσεις για μεγαλο διαστημα οπως λες γιατι ειδα που  ειπες ''την ανοιξες''.εγω περνω τσουβαλακια 20 ή 25 κιλων αναλογα  για να μην τρεχω συνεχεια γεια τροφες και εχω ενα βορινο δωματιο στο  σπιτι στο οποιο εχω ενα πλαστικο καδο που βαχω το τσουβαλι μεσα ολοκληρο  μαζι με το χαρτινο τσουβαλακι που ειναι συσκευασμενο.και εννοειται δεν  κλεινω το καπακι του καδου κανονικα το ριχνω ετσι ωστε να περναει αερας  μεσα..και οποτε παω να γεμισω τα δοχεια που εχω γεια να ταισω τα πουλια  της ριχνω και ενα γρηγορο ανακατεμα για να αερισω και την τροφη που  ειναι στον πατο του καδου..δοξα τον θεο δεν ειχα προβλημα ποτε..ακομα  και οταν εμενα αθηνα..αλλα περιμενε και απο αλλους φιλους μηπως σου δωσουν καμια καλυτερη απαντηση

----------


## jk21

τι κανει κανει νιαου νιαου στα σπορακια πανω; ο ασπεργιλλος που παριστανει τη γατα 

http://gardener.wikia.com/wiki/File:...lus_flavus.jpg

http://parasites.czu.cz/food/parasite.php?idParasite=88


δεν γινετε ορατος απο την αρχη .ετσι ταιζουμε τα πουλακια μας και μετα ψαχνουμε γιατι εχουν ασθμα και τα τιγκαρουμε στο πουλμοσαν αφου το μυαλο μας παει μονο στα ενοχα ακαρεα .οπως πιστευω να καταλαβαινετε η υγρασια του εδωσε την ευκαιρια απλα να αναπτυχθει .ηταν ηδη υπαρκτος και βρηκε συνθηκες αναπτυξης (υγρασια ,ζεστη ,σκοταδι ,μη σωστος αερισμος ).μονη περιπτωση να ειχε για καιρο εκτεθειμενους με ανοικτο καπακι τους σπορους  .αλλα και παλι κατι υπηρχε 


οταν δινουμε στα πουλια μας τροφες με εστω μικρες αποικιες τετοιων μυκητων και στη συνεχεια τα ταιζουμε και καποιες που εχουν μεσα τους ζαχαρη ( ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,στικς σπορων σαν παστελι , pellet (οσα απο αυτα εχουν ζαχαρη ) ,εστω και αυτα να μην ειναι επισης πηγες του προβληματος ,το ταιζουν και το γιγαντωνουν ....

----------


## johnrider

για πες μας που θα πρέπει να αποθηκεύουμε τις τροφές τον πουλιών όταν αγοράζουμε είτε από σακί, είτε από συσκευασμένη ενός κιλού,  είτε να κάνουμε μίγμα εμείς από μεμονωμένους σπόρους.

----------


## jk21

δροσερος οχι υγρος και με αερισμο χωρος .κανονικα χρειαζονται σακκια αεριζομενα αλλα κλειστα .αν εχουμε ανοιχτο δοχειο για αερισμο ,πρεπει να ειναι σε χωρο που δεν προκειται ουτε μυγα ,ουτε σκονη ουτε κατι αλλο να πηγαινει μεσα του  .το θεμα ομως δεν ειναι να μην αναπτυχθει το προβλημα που ηδη εχουν μεσα τους σε μη ορατη μορφη .ισως και να χρειαζεται για να το παρουμε χαμπαρι .το θεμα ειναι να ειναι καθαροι .αν και οι συσκευασμενοι ειναι ετσι ... προφανως απο κακη αποθηκευση πριν συσκευασθουν ... τι να πω .

παντως το θεμα θα επρεπε να ειναι ηδη γνωστο .οι μυκοτοξινες που παραγουν αυτοι οι μυκητες καθως και οι ιδιοι δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ορατοι αλλα επισημασμενοι τουλαχιστον δυο φορες εδω μεσα με σχετικα θεματα αποκλειστικα σχεδον για αυτο το προβλημα 

*Σκέψεις πάνω στη χρήση των pellets σαν βασική διατροφή αντί σπόρων και φρούτων*

*Μυκοτοξίνες αφλατοξίνη στους ξηρούς καρπούς*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν οι τροφες μπενουν σε καταψυξη για 2 μερουλες μετα θα ειναι οκ?

τα ζουζουνια στην τροφη νομιζω εχουν τυχει σε ολους μας,μηπως η καταψυξη δεν αφισει τα αυγα που προφανως ηδη υπαρχουν τα σκασουν...?

----------


## kaveiros

Η παχνη αυτη ειναι απο υγρασια, το εχω παθει κι εγω με συσκευασμενη τροφη. Τον χειμωνα τις αποθηκευω τις τροφες πλεον σε κρυο μερος χωρις θερμανση και με τα σακκουλακια λιγο ανοιχτα να αεριζονται. Για το καλοκαιρι μολις σημερα εκανα τις αναλογες συσκευασιες και τις εβαλα στο ψυγειο.

----------


## panos70

Να μια καλη ερωτηση ,δυο μερες στην καταψυξη θα σκοτωσει τα προβληματα ,ας

----------


## jk21

η καταψυξη σκοτωνει μονο παρασιτα .οχι μικροβια και μυκητες .ο ασπεργιλλος ειναι μυκητας  και μαλιστα πιο επικινδυνος απο τους candida 

το εχω διαβασει πριν λιγο καιρο στην παρουσα ιστοσελιδα  http://www.eufic.org  που ειναι οτι πιο επισημο και εγκυρο για τα τροφιμα στην ευρωπαικη ενωση .δεν το βρισκω αυτη τη στιγμη για να σας παραπεμψω .αλλα βρηκα αυτο στην τελευταια ειδοποιηση που ειχα απο την ιστοσελιδα στο e mail μου (μπορει καποιος να γραφτει αιτηθει να τον ειδοποιουν για νεα αρθρα ) .με λιγα λογια πιστοποιει οσα εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα μου να λεει για τις τετρακυκλινες και σουλφοναμιδες που πασαρουν σαν καταλληλα αντιβιοτικα οι πετσοποβιομηχανιες και γινεται μαλιστα ακομη και σημερα ασκοπη προληπτικη ταχα χρηση τους 
http://www.eufic.org/page/el/show/la...otic_bacteria/

_Salmonella isolated from humans with salmonellosis were highly resistant to commonly used antimicrobials such as tetracyclines, ampicillin and sulphonamides; however, resistance to the clinically important antimicrobials ciprofloxacin and cefotaxime was relatively low. Resistance to tetracyclines, ampicillin and sulfonamides was also frequently reported for Salmonella isolated from food (meat) and animals. The highest occurrence of resistance to ciprofloxacin was recorded in Salmonellaisolates from turkeys, which were analysed at EU level for the first time in 2010.



προσπαθηστε να καταλαβετε οτι το κυριο προβλημα στα σπορια δεν ειναι τα ζουζουνια ( η μη αναπτυξη τους μαλιστα μας υποψιαζει και για πιθανη απεντομωση με ραντισμα τους ... γινεται και στα οσπρια αν δεν το ξερετε που τρωμε και οι ανθρωποι ...  ή για ακτινοβοληση τους με μικροκυματα για τον ιδιο σκοπο ) αλλα αυτα που δεν φαινονται και ειναι οι μυκοτοξινες και τα βακτηρια 
τις μυκοτοξινες τις παραγουν οι ιδιοι οργανισμοι που θα διαβασετε πιο κατω

_http://www.peteducation.com/article....+1829&aid=2384
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Con...189&A=3241&S=0

----------


## mitsman

> προσπαθηστε να καταλαβετε οτι *το κυριο προβλημα στα σπορια δεν ειναι τα ζουζουνια* ( η μη αναπτυξη τους μαλιστα μας υποψιαζει και για πιθανη απεντομωση με ραντισμα τους ... γινεται και στα οσπρια αν δεν το ξερετε που τρωμε και οι ανθρωποι ...  ή για ακτινοβοληση τους με μικροκυματα για τον ιδιο σκοπο ) *αλλα αυτα που δεν φαινονται και ειναι οι μυκοτοξινες και τα βακτηρια* 
> τις μυκοτοξινες τις παραγουν οι ιδιοι οργανισμοι που θα διαβασετε πιο κατω
> http://www.peteducation.com/article....+1829&aid=2384
> http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Con...189&A=3241&S=0



ωραια, απο την στιγμη που δεν φαινονται τι κάνουμε???

----------


## vag21

αυτο με τα φυλλα δαφνης που ειχα`αναφερει σε παρομοιο θεμα το εψαξε κανεις???????

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πάντως αντί να έχουμε το σακουλάκι ανοιχτό για να αερίζεται το μείγμα θα μπορούσαμε να το αδειάζουμε σε μία παλιά μαξιλαροθήκη την οποία θα δένουμε από πάνω... έτσι η τροφή θα "αναπνέει" μέσα από το ύφασμα χωρίς να κινδυνεύει να πέσει οτιδήποτε μέσα....

----------


## mitsman

> Πάντως αντί να έχουμε το σακουλάκι ανοιχτό για να αερίζεται το μείγμα θα μπορούσαμε να το αδειάζουμε σε μία παλιά μαξιλαροθήκη την οποία θα δένουμε από πάνω... έτσι η τροφή θα "αναπνέει" μέσα από το ύφασμα χωρίς να κινδυνεύει να πέσει οτιδήποτε μέσα....



περυσι αφου την πατησα πολλες φορες εκανα αυτο με την μαξιλαροθηκη και δεν ξαναπεταξα τροφη!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

> περυσι αφου την πατησα πολλες φορες εκανα αυτο με την μαξιλαροθηκη και δεν ξαναπεταξα τροφη!!!


Κλασικός τρόπος των γιαγιάδων να φυλάνε τα χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά......  :winky:

----------


## jk21

διατηρουμε την τροφη με τις καλυτερες δυνατες συνθηκες .κλειστο δοχειο για τις μυγες και τα μυρμηγκια αλλα ελαφρως χαλαρο για τον αερα .εκτος αν εχουμε ειδικα τσουβαλακια .δεν ειναι τυχαιο που τα αλευρια τα εχουν σε τετοια τσουβαλια .και οι μαξιλαροθηκες αν ειναι πεντακαθαρες  μια χαρα ειναι  .για να σου δειξει το προιον το προβλημα πρεπει να το συντηρεις σε εντελως λαθος συνθηκες .απο εκει και περα αν μη ανεπτυγμενος ο μυκητας  περασει στο πουλι ,η δραση του εξαρταται απο πολλα .περιβαλλον εκτροφης φωτεινο ή σκοτεινο ,αεριζομενο ή υγρο ,με σκονη ή οχι ,πουλια υπο συνθηκες στρες ή οχι πχ αγριοπουλια σε κλουβι ή και ημερα αλλα πολλα σε μικρο χωρο .ολα αυτα γιγαντωνουν το προβλημα που αν ειναι μικρο δεν εχει αμεσα παθολογικες συνεπειες ειδικα σε πουλια με δυνατο ανοσοποιητικο .οι μυκοτοξινες βεβαια συσσωρευονται στον οργανισμο και αναλογα την ποσοτητα τους αργα ή γρηγορα επιδρουν  .... αλλα οταν περα απο τους σπορους που ειναι πιθανον μολυσμενοι ,τα ταιζουμε και ....  σκευασματα απο πιθανον αναεπεξεργασμενα αλευρα  ,απο αλευρα λιγο πριν την ημερομηνια ληξης ή και μετα απο αυτην (ποιος το ελεγχει ) ,απο τροφες με βαση υπολοιματα καδων παρασκευης ανθρωπινων τροφων πχ μπισκοτοβιομηχανιων ... τι να πρωτοπροστατεψεις; ο νοων νοειτω !

----------


## daras

πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα!!
Oneiropagida εγραψες με την μαξιλαροθηκη...εχω κανα 2 που τις ειχα για πεταγμα...θα το εφαρμοσω!

----------


## jk21

> αυτο με τα φυλλα δαφνης που ειχα`αναφερει σε παρομοιο θεμα το εψαξε κανεις???????


στο διαδικτυο βρισκεις πολλες αναφορες για απλωμα δαφνοφυλλων σε συρταρια και χωρους για απωθηση κατσαριδων και εντομων 

υπαρχει και εδω σαφης αναφορα τετοιας δρασης 


http://www.botany.gr/laurus_nobilis.htm

*Ιδιότητες*

Ανθελμινθικό, Αντιμικροβιακό, Αντιμετεωριστικό, Αντιδιαρροϊκό, Διουρητικό, *Εντομοαπωθητικό,* Καταπραϋντικό, Μαγειρικό, Ορεκτικό, Πεπτικό, Τονωτικό, Χαλαρωτικό, Χωνευτικό.

----------


## mitsman

θα γεμισω τα σακια μου!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Πάντως αντί να έχουμε το σακουλάκι ανοιχτό για να αερίζεται το μείγμα θα μπορούσαμε να το αδειάζουμε σε μία παλιά μαξιλαροθήκη την οποία θα δένουμε από πάνω... έτσι η τροφή θα "αναπνέει" μέσα από το ύφασμα χωρίς να κινδυνεύει να πέσει οτιδήποτε μέσα....




Μπραβο Φανη, θα δουλεψει μαξιλαροθηκη!!! υπεροχη η ιδεα σου!!

----------


## vag21

> στο διαδικτυο βρισκεις πολλες αναφορες για απλωμα δαφνοφυλλων σε συρταρια και χωρους για απωθηση κατσαριδων και εντομων 
> 
> υπαρχει και εδω σαφης αναφορα τετοιας δρασης 
> 
> 
> http://www.botany.gr/laurus_nobilis.htm
> 
> *Ιδιότητες*
> 
> Ανθελμινθικό, Αντιμικροβιακό, Αντιμετεωριστικό, Αντιδιαρροϊκό, Διουρητικό, *Εντομοαπωθητικό,* Καταπραϋντικό, Μαγειρικό, Ορεκτικό, Πεπτικό, Τονωτικό, Χαλαρωτικό, Χωνευτικό.


θα κανω μια δοκιμη γιατι τα πρωτα πεταλουδακια καναν την εμφανιση τους στην manitoba.

----------

